# Review: My Sinn 857



## scottw44

*pic from watchbuys:*
_*







*_

Five weeks ago, my Sinn 857 arrived. I attended a GTG a few months back and met online icons like Idle Swede and many others. And I met my first Sinn that day, several in fact.

Fast forward and I am shopping for a durable pilot's watch with classic looks. I looked at several, and the finals come down to a Sinn 856 or 857.

Recognizing that I didn't have a single watch with a Bezel, and the fact that this watch kept speaking to me, I went for the 857 as soon as the govt told me they were sending me some extra money (or should I say, sending me some of my money back

Below is my review of my Sinn 857.

*Case/Bezel/Crown:* Made of tegimented steel, it is hardened to 1200 vickers, said to be 6 times harder than 316L. It is supposed to be virtually scratch proof, and I hope it will be. The case is not shiney at all, but more of a sweet MATTE grey. Fit and finish is near flawless.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*The screw in crown* is as smooth as it gets, and the bi-directional bezel lines up perfectly, time after time, and is also given the "tegimented treatment."

*The caseback is solid*, to help maintain the 20 Bar ATM WR, and the case is made by Glashutte case making legend SUG (Sächsische Uhrentechnologie GmbH Glashütte). The caseback is nickle free.

*The dial is a stunning anthracite*, featuring white numerals of generous lume. When I wake up at 4am, the dial is still "luming away." The numerals are a nice size, large enough for easy legibility without dominating the dial. The numerals on the bezel are silver, and the UTC logo is yellow, as is the tip of the UTC hand. The Flieger triangle is lumed.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*The 857 is powered by the venerable ETA 2893*. It is my opinion that the 289x series ETA's are among the finest mass produced movements ever made, and this one is no different. Accuracy is very consistent throughout the positions, and for precise timing, it will gain a little bit in the verical position crown left, and lose a little in the vertical position crown right. On the wrist, accuracy is about as good as it gets, seconds a week.
Great 2892 article
http://www.chronometrie.com/eta2892/eta2892.html

I don't recall the amplitude and beat ratings from my day at the watchmaker, but they were superb.

The watch is available with a gorgeous tegimented steel bracelet or a strap with a tegimented pin buckle. I am a strap guy, and I selected the the Sinn private labeled DM Chronissimo. The strap is quite thick and took a few wears to break in, but is now becoming an old friend. It is a perfect compliment to the case and dial.

*Featuring a 43mm diameter, and a thickness of 12.2mm* (not including bezel), this watch has great wrist prescence without being overpowering. I have the forearms of a guitarist/cyclist, and the wrists of a pencil necked geek, and the Sinn is quite at home on my puny wrist.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The 857 is a classic timeless design, and I am honored to have this watch in my collection. If you haven't looked at Sinn yet, cruise over to watchbuys (the US distributor) to learn more about the brand.

Thank you for taking the time to read my review. I give this watch my strongest endorsement for those looking for a high quality tool watch with superb fit and finish. You won't be disappointed.
_*(details below from watchbuys)*_

This is perhaps the ultimate pilot's "tool" watch - the new Sinn 857 UTC tegimented.

To create this new model, Sinn built on the extremely popular design of the Sinn 856 UTC dual time zone watch and added technology developed in creating the highly engineered U1, U2 and UX series Tegimented bezel construction. The result is the ultimate tool watch.

On a frequent basis we receive client praise for Sinn's "Tegiment" (hardening) technology, and have heard quite a few stories of watch cases scraped against metal railings, car doors, metal desks, and other more interesting objects with no damage to the case.

If you ask Mr. Lothar Schmidt, the owner of Sinn and an engineer about the Tegiment technology he will eagerly and in great detail explain the technical details to you in German. Since your German might be rusty and your time probably short, we offer the following summarized description and diagram of the Sinn Tegiment technology:

Standard steel used by most watch companies has a hardness of between 200 and 240 HV (Hardness Vickers is a common scale used to measure material hardness). The Tegiment layer has a hardness of 1,200 Vickers which is five times harder than standard steel.

The Tegiment layer is not a coating consisting of a foreign material, instead the steel itself that has been hardened using a special engineering process that creates a hardened barrier. The base material is a type of stainless steel also used for surgical implants, and the stainless steel resistance to corrosion is even further improved by the Tegiment hardening process. Together, the Tegimented case and Tegimented bezel create a watch that will stand up to extreme conditions, as well as maintain its good looks over time.

The case back is nickel free, perfect for those with allergic reactions to case metals. Other features include protection from magnetic fields of up to 80,000 A/m, sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating on both sides.

Another Sinn engineering feat is the creation of a bezel that is secured by screws. This new bezel design prevents the bezel from accidentally snapping off under impact. The inlaid aluminum ring featuring numerals and markers is anodized black for optimal legibility, while the triangle reference marker at 12 is applied with special paint for visibility.

The case features a copper sulphate capsule which reacts with moisture to diffuse and absorb humidity in the watch. This capsule may be viewed through a porthole in the left lug, and over time will turn a deep blue as humidity is absorbed. This technology not only provides a more stable environment for the movement, but also prevents fogging of the crystal when going from hot to cold environments or from humid to non-humid conditions (such air conditioned buildings).

This watch has a second time zone displayed by a skeleton yellow tipped hour hand. The second time zone can be set directly through the second position of the crown and uses a 24 hour indication to differentiate AM and PM.

Sand-blasted stainless steel case with solid back. Dial is matte black with Arabic numerals and offset date display at 4. The design and layout of this watch make it extremely easy to read in virtually all light conditions.

Sapphire crystal with luminous hands, hour markers and the 12. Watch is water resistant to 20 ATM. Watch is fitted with a Sinn calf leather strap.

_*My review on the watcbuys site*_:

"Sinn 857"

Scottw44 on Sunday, May 18, 2008 10:53:49 PM

Comments about this watch: 
I tortured myself for several months before ordering the 857. When it arrived, it exceeded my expectations. The fit and finish is near flawless, the bezel turns smoothly and lines up precisely, the crown screws in and out with aplomb, and the dial is precise as well.

I have the double strap and it was stiff at first but after a week and a half it is like an old friend. Timekeeping is precise and consistent with very little positional variance. I am happy to have added this watch to my collection and it has been worn constantly since arrival.

I highly recommend the 857 to anyone looking for a well built pilots/tool watch. A winner!!!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Great review and pics; thanks for that Scott!


----------



## grinhu

very interresting review! thanks for sharing!


----------



## scottw44

thanx guyz. it was my pleasure to put it together.


----------



## bruceleeroy

Thanks for the review Scott:-!. Another Sinn has been on my shortlist as well.


----------



## tonyxcom

I purchased a U1 a few weeks before I got my 857 and haven't touched the U1 since. In fact, I haven't wore any of my other pieces since getting the 857 a few weeks ago.


----------



## scottw44

thanx johnny!

and me too tony. 5 weeks since my 857 arrived and I can not stop wearing it. my collection is at near mutiny.


----------



## inlanding

Scott,
I am dealing with that same thing except with the 857's cousin, the 856 UTC on tegimented bracelet. The 856 also jumped into my wallet so it'd get purchased - quite a set of timepieces these Sinns, eh?

To put it mildly, glad you like your 857 - it looks great!

Glen


----------



## scottw44

thanx Glen...ditto back at 'ya. The 56 and 57 series Sinns are all really nice timepieces. Glad yours is providing so much pleasure.


----------



## energyarts

scottw44 said:


> *pic from watchbuys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Five weeks ago, my Sinn 857 arrived. I attended a GTG a few months back and met online icons like Idle Swede and many others. And I met my first Sinn that day, several in fact.
> 
> Fast forward and I am shopping for a durable pilot's watch with classic looks. I looked at several, and the finals come down to a Sinn 856 or 857.
> 
> Recognizing that I didn't have a single watch with a Bezel, and the fact that this watch kept speaking to me, I went for the 857 as soon as the govt told me they were sending me some extra money (or should I say, sending me some of my money back
> 
> Below is my review of my Sinn 857.
> 
> *Case/Bezel/Crown:* Made of tegimented steel, it is hardened to 1200 vickers, said to be 6 times harder than 316L. It is supposed to be virtually scratch proof, and I hope it will be. The case is not shiney at all, but more of a sweet MATTE grey. Fit and finish is near flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The screw in crown* is as smooth as it gets, and the bi-directional bezel lines up perfectly, time after time, and is also given the "tegimented treatment."
> 
> *The caseback is solid*, to help maintain the 20 Bar ATM WR, and the case is made by Glashutte case making legend SUG (Sächsische Uhrentechnologie GmbH Glashütte). The caseback is nickle free.
> 
> *The dial is a stunning anthracite*, featuring white numerals of generous lume. When I wake up at 4am, the dial is still "luming away." The numerals are a nice size, large enough for easy legibility without dominating the dial. The numerals on the bezel are silver, and the UTC logo is yellow, as is the tip of the UTC hand. The Flieger triangle is lumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 857 is powered by the venerable ETA 2893*. It is my opinion that the 289x series ETA's are among the finest mass produced movements ever made, and this one is no different. Accuracy is very consistent throughout the positions, and for precise timing, it will gain a little bit in the verical position crown left, and lose a little in the vertical position crown right. On the wrist, accuracy is about as good as it gets, seconds a week.
> Great 2892 article
> http://www.chronometrie.com/eta2892/eta2892.html
> 
> I don't recall the amplitude and beat ratings from my day at the watchmaker, but they were superb.
> 
> The watch is available with a gorgeous tegimented steel bracelet or a strap with a tegimented pin buckle. I am a strap guy, and I selected the the Sinn private labeled DM Chronissimo. The strap is quite thick and took a few wears to break in, but is now becoming an old friend. It is a perfect compliment to the case and dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Featuring a 43mm diameter, and a thickness of 12.2mm* (not including bezel), this watch has great wrist prescence without being overpowering. I have the forearms of a guitarist/cyclist, and the wrists of a pencil necked geek, and the Sinn is quite at home on my puny wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 857 is a classic timeless design, and I am honored to have this watch in my collection. If you haven't looked at Sinn yet, cruise over to watchbuys (the US distributor) to learn more about the brand.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read my review. I give this watch my strongest endorsement for those looking for a high quality tool watch with superb fit and finish. You won't be disappointed.
> _*(details below from watchbuys)*_
> 
> This is perhaps the ultimate pilot's "tool" watch - the new Sinn 857 UTC tegimented.
> 
> To create this new model, Sinn built on the extremely popular design of the Sinn 856 UTC dual time zone watch and added technology developed in creating the highly engineered U1, U2 and UX series Tegimented bezel construction. The result is the ultimate tool watch.
> 
> On a frequent basis we receive client praise for Sinn's "Tegiment" (hardening) technology, and have heard quite a few stories of watch cases scraped against metal railings, car doors, metal desks, and other more interesting objects with no damage to the case.
> 
> If you ask Mr. Lothar Schmidt, the owner of Sinn and an engineer about the Tegiment technology he will eagerly and in great detail explain the technical details to you in German. Since your German might be rusty and your time probably short, we offer the following summarized description and diagram of the Sinn Tegiment technology:
> 
> Standard steel used by most watch companies has a hardness of between 200 and 240 HV (Hardness Vickers is a common scale used to measure material hardness). The Tegiment layer has a hardness of 1,200 Vickers which is five times harder than standard steel.
> 
> The Tegiment layer is not a coating consisting of a foreign material, instead the steel itself that has been hardened using a special engineering process that creates a hardened barrier. The base material is a type of stainless steel also used for surgical implants, and the stainless steel resistance to corrosion is even further improved by the Tegiment hardening process. Together, the Tegimented case and Tegimented bezel create a watch that will stand up to extreme conditions, as well as maintain its good looks over time.
> 
> The case back is nickel free, perfect for those with allergic reactions to case metals. Other features include protection from magnetic fields of up to 80,000 A/m, sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating on both sides.
> 
> Another Sinn engineering feat is the creation of a bezel that is secured by screws. This new bezel design prevents the bezel from accidentally snapping off under impact. The inlaid aluminum ring featuring numerals and markers is anodized black for optimal legibility, while the triangle reference marker at 12 is applied with special paint for visibility.
> 
> The case features a copper sulphate capsule which reacts with moisture to diffuse and absorb humidity in the watch. This capsule may be viewed through a porthole in the left lug, and over time will turn a deep blue as humidity is absorbed. This technology not only provides a more stable environment for the movement, but also prevents fogging of the crystal when going from hot to cold environments or from humid to non-humid conditions (such air conditioned buildings).
> 
> This watch has a second time zone displayed by a skeleton yellow tipped hour hand. The second time zone can be set directly through the second position of the crown and uses a 24 hour indication to differentiate AM and PM.
> 
> Sand-blasted stainless steel case with solid back. Dial is matte black with Arabic numerals and offset date display at 4. The design and layout of this watch make it extremely easy to read in virtually all light conditions.
> 
> Sapphire crystal with luminous hands, hour markers and the 12. Watch is water resistant to 20 ATM. Watch is fitted with a Sinn calf leather strap.
> *
> My review on the watcbuys site*:
> 
> "Sinn 857"
> 
> Scottw44 on Sunday, May 18, 2008 10:53:49 PM
> 
> Comments about this watch:
> I tortured myself for several months before ordering the 857. When it arrived, it exceeded my expectations. The fit and finish is near flawless, the bezel turns smoothly and lines up precisely, the crown screws in and out with aplomb, and the dial is precise as well.
> 
> I have the double strap and it was stiff at first but after a week and a half it is like an old friend. Timekeeping is precise and consistent with very little positional variance. I am happy to have added this watch to my collection and it has been worn constantly since arrival.
> 
> I highly recommend the 857 to anyone looking for a well built pilots/tool watch. A winner!!!


It's the UTC wrong on these pictures, or it is me?


----------



## scottw44

I live on the US east coast. the utc is set to us west coast time, my administrator


----------



## exxondus

I have a 857 too and absolutely love it.

however, i notice that the lume does not last and turns to a very dull green after about 10-15 minutes. 

you mentioned that yours was still going strong till 4am? Hence, is there something wrong with my lume or is it that the newer batches have stronger lume?


----------



## waruilewi

Hi Guys, I'm new to the watch scene but wanted to chime in that I think this 857 is one classy looking timepiece. It gets more intriguing the longer I look at it. Forgive my newb-ness, but can someone tell me if they (Sinn) might have a 103 model in tegimented steel coming sometime soon? Again, thanks to all in advance for your advice, Sinn or otherwise.


----------



## obie

Scott, great review. I really enjoyed reading this. I already knew the watch was good. I do have a question for you though. I have the 756 tegimented, I think it has 20mm lugs. I'd like to get that sinn strap you have on yours. they do have it for mine. is it nice and thick? I've got plenty of straps here, but there thin and not suited to the character of the watch.


----------



## scottw44

thanx again guyz for the continued kind words. 

Yamahaki...yep, the strap is quite thick, like a strap on a strap. took quite a few wears to break in it is so thick.

the 857 is 22mm, I think the 757 is the same but watchbuys will now.

great watch the 756!


----------



## whifferdill

Just to say that I found your review very helpful - I'm 'pulling the trigger' on Monday for an 857 on strap and have put in a 'special order' for the count-down bezel option. Very much looking forward to getting it in about 4 weeks - in time for Christmas! Although certainly not an inexpensive watch, the features you get for the money are quite amazing for the price point.

Thanks for posting such a detailed review!


----------



## scottw44

wow. great call on a great watch. the countdown bezel sounds great also. glad i could be helpful.

DOn't forget to get the 10% discount watchbuys is offering.


----------



## jhamlin38

awesome watch, great review!
Now that I work for a German company, I'm planning a "double threat" purchase for my two hobbies.
A Sinn and an Isaac Impulse with 08 Record, Reynolds assaults.


----------



## abmw

scottw44 said:


> wow. great call on a great watch. the countdown bezel sounds great also. glad i could be helpful.
> 
> DOn't forget to get the 10% discount watchbuys is offering.


Scott,

Where is the 10% discount shown?

Thanks


----------



## mikeand

Scott,

I found your review very helpful as well in deciding how best to use the 10% discount that Watchbuys was offering. I put in an order for an 857 on the bracelet over the weekend and expect that it will be on my wrist in a couple of days. Thanks for the review and pictures.

Mike


----------



## mikeand

The Watchbuys 10% discount was a November special that was only offerred through yesterday. I got notice through an e-mail newsletter. Sign up for their e-mail list and you may get another chance in the future.


----------



## third_eye

Great review, thanks...


----------



## Handel

Great review - thanks for posting.


----------



## scottw44

thanx guyz. my pleasure. it is my daily wearer and I just love this watch.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scottw44

Kudos to Watchbuys:-!

My beloved strap was showing signs of premature wear and the good folks there promptly sent out a new one which just arrived.

Great watch, great distributor:thanks


----------



## scottw44

Some new pics.


----------



## scottw44

I am delighted to report that the replacement strap was much softer than the original, and broke in much easier and quicker. Thanx again Watchbuys for your assistance. I am one happy Sinner!


----------



## Captnopado

Thank you Scott,

Just to let you know that I bought my Sinn 857 UTC after I read your reveiw. It's really a great watch!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scottw44

That's great news!!! Enjoy that tremdendous 857!!!



Captnopado said:


> Thank you Scott,
> 
> Just to let you know that I bought my Sinn 857 UTC after I read your reveiw. It's really a great watch!
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## aaronk

Thanks for the review and pics! I'm glad Watchbuys is out of these right now.... I've been swinging back and forth on getting an 857 and if they were in stock I might just have to pull the trigger on one...


----------



## roadshadowww

What's the lug size? 22 ??? Confirmed 22 

Thanks


----------



## roadshadowww

Good review Scott.

I had the 857 once before and made the mistake of selling it to get an at the time "Grail". Knew shortly that it had been the wrong thing to do.

I've been waiting on another 857 to pop up on the FS section and was lucky last week to spot one.

I too am less than impress with the Sinn strap and will switch over to a 4 Ring Zulu shortly.

Regards,
Bob C.


----------



## scottw44

Glad you located another 857. It is one cool watch, that's for sure!

Take some pics on that Zulu when everything arrives.


----------



## jaypee

Scott, is it true that its not easy for it to get scratch? I'm going into Sinn direction too for my next watch, either the U1 SDR or 857 like yours :-!. It will be for my frequent wear.


----------



## Steve260

Scott,
Another big thank you! After reading your review last year, I took the plunge and bought my 857. I got it on the tegimented bracelet, with a spare black Sinn strap. It's been in my regular rotation since last summer, and still looks as great as the day I got it. Not a scratch anywhere, and still running about +4 sec/day very consistently. In fact, it's on my wrist right now... Fantastic watch - thanks again!
Steve


----------



## scottw44

I don't want to jinx myself, but so far, so good. One time I was goofing around with my niece in an arts and crafts store, and I fell into a chair watch first.

I had to wipe some paint from the chair off my case, but the watch was unscathed.



jaypee said:


> Scott, is it true that its not easy for it to get scratch? I'm going into Sinn direction too for my next watch, either the U1 SDR or 857 like yours :-!. It will be for my frequent wear.


----------



## scottw44

Thanx Steve. That means a lot to me. Mine was in rotation for Friday and Saturday. One of my faves.



Steve260 said:


> Scott,
> Another big thank you! After reading your review last year, I took the plunge and bought my 857. I got it on the tegimented bracelet, with a spare black Sinn strap. It's been in my regular rotation since last summer, and still looks as great as the day I got it. Not a scratch anywhere, and still running about +4 sec/day very consistently. In fact, it's on my wrist right now... Fantastic watch - thanks again!
> Steve


----------



## grinhu

Thank you for the review!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Scott,

Great review and pics |> Awesome watch :-!

:thanks for that Scott!


----------



## scottw44

thanx grinhu, thanx majj. This watch is easy to review as there is so much about it to love!


----------



## v3m

Appreciated the review so much, in anticipation of my own 857...

And whaddaya know... here it is. Fresh from the box, hand-carried all the way from Frankfurt by a kind colleague at the office.. Yay!!!

p.s. Have to give the wife something really-really nice for my next Sinn... ;-(


----------



## scottw44

sorry everyone...my server is down. hopefully we will get the pics back shortly.


----------



## scottw44

Pics are rehosted and back up everyone.


----------



## scottw44

Been wearing this watch non stop the past few days. I love it as much as the day it arrived. An instant classic.

Happy New Year to everyone, especially those that defend our country at home and abroad.


----------



## terrenceterrence

i wanna play too... here's mine


----------



## scottw44

Looks superb in the S model!!!


----------



## rich8628

terrenceterrence said:


> i wanna play too... here's mine


 Nice fireworks shot with your 857S:-!


----------



## scottw44

Nice fireworks shot.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

scottw44 said:


> Nice fireworks shot.


Fireworks or fountain...either way it's a very nice shot. :-!


----------

